

BLUI: Blowable user interface - amichail
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34SEmMxbNkQ

======
Alex3917
In soviet russia...

------
nickb
Wow... good luck using this UI for more than 2 min. The only UI that makes you
pass out :)

------
Tichy
Isn't there a sailing game for one of the portable gaming concoles, where you
have to propel the boat by blowing?

